# red saddle and bluebar



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so if i mix a bluebar cock to a red saddle hen ... what kinda of color should i be expecting?


thank you


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All blue babies will be hens, all red babies will be boys. You will probably get varying amounts of white.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Wait, you mean an ash red saddle on an else white bird?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I forgot to ask if this was ash-red or recessive red. That would make a big difference.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I forgot to ask if this was ash-red or recessive red. That would make a big difference.


what is the different?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Any other color can hide under recessive red, so that would make the offspring unpredictable. Do you have any pictures of your red saddle hen? I have a feeling she's either a RR or a velvet.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Any other color can hide under recessive red, so that would make the offspring unpredictable. Do you have any pictures of your red saddle hen? I have a feeling she's either a RR or a velvet.


mary it's my 2010 young bird lol (u dont remember).... i'm breeding her to a 05 cock i got from a flier in conover


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahhh, okay yeah now I remember  She's an ash-red velvet (t-pattern). So the results I said before still apply.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so they would kick out bluebar,redbar right?


how about silver? lol ...silver is so sexy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Depending on what other pattern your hen has, you could get more t-patterns, checks, or bars. If she is pure for t-pattern, then all your babies will be t-patterns like her. The only way you'll get bars is if she's split for bar.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Depending on what other pattern your hen has, you could get more t-patterns, checks, or bars. If she is pure for t-pattern, then all your babies will be t-patterns like her. The only way you'll get bars is if she's split for bar.


so it all depend on the hen? ....wow i would never thought of that...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

they are on egg now!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay!  Congrats. Great looking birds by the way.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great birds, would be interesting to see how the hatchlings would be


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

bluebar to red saddle came out....red saddle and darkcheck LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

This makes no sense. Is the blue parent carrying gazzi, or is it a dominant pied gene of the saddle parent. Are there other possible pigeon parents in play?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Henk69 said:


> This makes no sense. Is the blue parent carrying gazzi, or is it a dominant pied gene of the saddle parent. Are there other possible pigeon parents in play?


cant be other cause i locked them up 3 week to pair up and didn't let them out till the 2nd egg was laid.

dont make much sense to me too


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

blongboy said:


> cant be other cause i locked them up 3 week to pair up and didn't let them out till the 2nd egg was laid.
> 
> dont make much sense to me too


mmm from what I have seen with your birds it looks like your pairs have crossed more then once lol


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> mmm from what I have seen with your birds it looks like your pairs have crossed more then once lol


lol you think so ...the bluebar i got from a local flyer both par.. was blue bar and my red saddle hen was from my red saddle cock and white hen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I still think it is possible. I've had birds that look like almost perfect saddles, come from a splash parent and normal hen.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I still think it is possible. I've had birds that look like almost perfect saddles, come from a splash parent and normal hen.


*Yes that very true Becky ,it seems that most people do not know the history of the development of the racing homer.In the early days when they were crossing different breeds to develope what we now call the racing homer,one of the birds used was the ANTWERP SMERLE this was a saddle type bird and it also had a frill. The genes for saddle are in the homer and will show it self from time to time .* .GEORGE


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

so did they hatch already? well hope to see the photos soon. i was wondering about the colors too? the question for anyone out there is: Is it better for me to breed saddle to saddle regardless of color, or is it better for me to breed it to a white one? or what you did, breeding a blue bar saddle to a blue bar what would be the best? thanks good luck on the birds.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

vangimage said:


> so did they hatch already? well hope to see the photos soon. i was wondering about the colors too? the question for anyone out there is: Is it better for me to breed saddle to saddle regardless of color, or is it better for me to breed it to a white one? or what you did, breeding a blue bar saddle to a blue bar what would be the best? thanks good luck on the birds.


lol they hatch already is the picture up their ... the red saddle and dark check.

i try breeding a red saddle to a white before (you dont know what white can carry) and that's what i got.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I forgot to ask if this was ash-red or recessive red. That would make a big difference.


please tell me what the diffrence is


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> please tell me what the diffrence is


ask mary when she get on she the best at those thing lol ..i have no clue


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

tipllers rule said:


> please tell me what the diffrence is


Ash-red is one of the three basic colors (ash-red, blue, and brown). It can come in barless, bar, check, and t-pattern (also called velvet or dark check). T-pattern ash-reds can look very similar to recessive reds because the wing shield can appear solid red.

Recessive red on the other hand, is a color modifier. It masks (mostly) any other colors/patterns/modifiers that may usually show up on that bird.
So for example, lets say you have a blue grizzle. But if that blue grizzle also has two copies of the recessive red gene, then the bird will _appear _solid red. It's very hard to tell what colors hide under recessive red birds - usually you have to breed them to see what all they are carrying.

Ash-red birds:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/Red.html

Recessive red:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/recessivered.html



See how close they can look? (compare the recessive red picture in the second link, to the bottom-right ash-red bird in the first link)



Edit: I can now see your saddle is in fact an ash-red velvet saddle  I can see the little lighter colored upsidedown 'T's on the feathers from which the pattern got its name.


----------

